# Geometriefrage für Rahmenbauprojekt - Street-/Pumptrack-Bike für meine Kids



## Fotofranke (14. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte ein neues Rahmenbauprojekt anfangen. Da das ganze ein an ein Street-Tiralbike angelehnt ist, schreibe ich hier in diesem Forum, da ich mir hier Inputs von euch erhoffe, die mit solchen Bikes schon zu tun haben.
Diesmal soll es was für meine Kinds werden. Bei uns in der Nähe soll ein Pumptrack entstehen, ausserdem hat der Junior viel Spass daran, durchs Dorf zu radeln und verschiedenes auszuprobieren.
Also habe ich mich entschlossen meinen Kindern ein Street-/Pumptrack-Bike zu bauen.
Ich habe mich auf die Suche nach Geometrien gemacht, jedoch habe ich im Netz nicht wirklich viel gefunden.
Die einzigen Masse die ich auftreiben konnte, sind:


Radstand
Lenkwinkel
Kettenstrebenlänge
Das Bike soll für Körpergrössen von 135cm bis ca. 165cm funktionieren und mit 24 Zoll Rädern aufgebaut werden. Ich habe im Rattle CAD mal was gebastelt, was als Diskusionsgundlage herhalten soll. Jetzt hoffe ich auf eure Inputs. Im Gegensatz zu den Zeichnungen soll eine Starrgabel in gleicher Läge eingebaut werden und natürlich Singlespeed.

Ich habe einen ähnlichen Faden auch schon im DDD - Dirt/Street Forum laufen und werde wohl auch noch bei den Rahmenbauern was rein stellten, da ich möglichst viele erreichten möchte.

Ich freue mich auf eure Rückmeldungen.
Gruss Stefan


----------



## la bourde (15. März 2020)

Schöne Initiative !

Du musst erstmal verstehen, dass der Unterschied zwischen einem Trial Rad und einem Street/DJ Rad enorm ist.
Auch wenn die Geometrie eines Street/trial näher an eine Street/DJ ist, sind die Übersetzung (z.B. 22/18 auf ein 26" Trialbike und 28/11 auf einem DJ) und die Bremsen ganz anders..
Also ein Rad für alles ... heutzutag ist es immer noch sehr schwierig.


Jetzt über Geometrie ...
Die DJ/Street Räder haben extrem kürze Kettenstrebe. Oft um die 390mm.
Der Tretlager ist eher niedrig. Der Lenkwinkel ist oft um die 69°. Das Reach ist meistens sehr gering, um die Drehungen zu erleichtern (400mm reach oder weniger).
Ein 26" MTB für Park hat auch kürze Kettenstreben. Der Lenkwinkel ist meistens aber sehr steil, um 71° rum. Der Tretlager ist höher als auf einem DJ Rahmen. Der Reach bleibt ziemlich kurz.
Ein Street/Trial hat eine ähnliche Geometrie. Der Trettlager wird noch höher, der Lenkwinkel kann noch steiler sein (74°). Meistens ist der Reach auch ein bisschen länger.
Es gibt auch 4x Räder: der Tretlager liegt sehr tief (z.B. -25mm), die Kettenstreben sind ziemlich lang (415-425mm), der Lenkwikel flacher (68-69°). Der Reach ist ziemlich lang (420mm).
Die 24" Race BMX  haben einen steilen Lenkwinkel (71°) und eher einen tiefen Trettlager. Die Reifen sind sehr dünn (für Erwachsene: 1,6" - 1,75"). Die sind weniger tolerant, also vlt. nicht ideal für ein Kind.
Es gab aber BMX Race Cruiser (24") für Expert (Kinder zwischen 1.50-1,60m).


Für Pumptrack bin ich der Meinung, dass zu kurze Kettenstreben nicht gut sind. Der Radstand ist kürzer und es lässt noch weniger Zeit, um zu reagieren. Man wechselt sehr selten den Spur und mit den Rollers ist es einfach Manuals zu ziehen. Laufruhe ist mMn interessanter beim Pumptrack zu haben. Ich denke 400mm oder so ist ideal (für ein 26").
Längere Kettenstreben erlauben auch einfacher in Manual zu surfen.

Ich bin oft mit meinem alten Street/trial Pumptrack gefahren. Es geht eingentlich ziemlich gut, wenigstens besser als ich erstmal dachte.
Auf jeden Fall, es ist einfacher als probieren, mit einem DJ Trial zu fahren.
Wenn Junior kein Dirt fährt (noch?) und eher Danny Macaskill als Lukas Knopf werden möchte, würde ich empfehlen, sich an Street/Trial Räder zu orientieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotofranke (17. März 2020)

la bourde schrieb:


> Schöne Initiative !
> 
> Du musst erstmal verstehen, dass der Unterschied zwischen einem Trial Rad und einem Street/DJ Rad enorm ist.
> Auch wenn die Geometrie eines Street/trial näher an eine Street/DJ ist, sind die Übersetzung (z.B. 22/18 auf ein 26" Trialbike und 28/11 auf einem DJ) und die Bremsen ganz anders..
> ...



Hallo vielen herzlichen Dank für eine sehr ausführliche Antwort.
Mein Junior fährt kein Dirt. Es geht also um ein spielerisches Rad, auf jeden Fall mit Sattel, weches sich auf einem Pumptrack halt noch gut bewegen lässt.

Das Rad das ich gezeichnet habe orientiert sich eingentlich an einem Czar ION 24. (Siehe Link) Einfach ein bisschen kürzer, da es nicht für einen Erwachsenen gedacht ist. Aber grösser als die Kids-Version.








						▷ Bike Czar ION Plus 24" [Street-Trialbike] - Trend Cycles - Der grösste Schweizer Fahrradtrial-Shop
					

Detail-Bilder: Schwarz, Blau, Rot  Besonders leichtes 24"-Street-Trialbike von ECHO, mit hochwertigen Komponenten ausgestattet. Der Rahmen des ION Plus hat jetzt vertikalen Ausfallenden und ein Kettenspannrädchen. Mit allesamt bewährten Komponenten bietet das ION 24 viel Bike für das Gel ...




					www.trendcycles.ch
				




Somit würde es vielleicht Sinn machen, die Kettenstreben noch ein bisschen länger zu machen.
Sagen wir 350mm, damit es im Pumptrack besser funktioniert.

Mich würde noch deine Einschätzung zum aktuellen Reach, Stack und der Lenkerhöhe interessieren. Die Lenkerhöhe könnte man ja noch individuell mit Vorbau/Lenker anpassen.

Allgemein schein sich das Forum nicht so wirklich an des Thema ran zu trauen.
Im Rahmenbauforum und im Dirt/Street Forum hat bisher noch niemand geschrieben.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## la bourde (17. März 2020)

Hi Stefan,

für Kinder kann ich dir schwer einen Reach Wert nennen. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich die BMX Race Geometrien anschauen (expert oder expert XL, abhängig von der Größe deines Sohnes) und die von den wenigen Kinder-MTBs (Lil Schredder, Early rider, Propain, Commencal). 
Inspired hat vor kurz ein 22" auf dem Markt gebracht. Der deutsche Youtuber "TheUselessTrials " (hat super Videos übrigens) fährt ein: Unboxing
Ich weiss nicht, ob er auf diesem Forum angemeldet ist. Er hat ein bisschen was auf https://www.trials-forum.co.uk geschrieben.
Vlt. kannst du ihn fragen, welches Reach das Rad hat ?

Ich hoffe es hilft dir.




> Somit würde es vielleicht Sinn machen, die Kettenstreben noch ein bisschen länger zu machen.
> Sagen wir 350mm.


Ich denke es macht Sinn. Ich bin schon im Pumptrack mit verschiedenen Kettenstrebenlängen (von 380 bis 425mm) gefahren und es macht keinen großen Unterschied. 400mm scheint mir zwar optimal zu sein (Gefühl + Überlegung), es ist aber ein Kompromiss und vlt. ist dieser Wert optimal für die Pumptracks, die wir hier haben. 
Vor 2 Wochen habe ich einem Kumpel mein Dirt mit 385mm Kettenstreben ausgeliehen und ich bin mit meinem 4x dort gewesen (425mm Kettenstreben). Ich bin beide Räder an dem Tag gefahren und ich kann nicht genau sagen, welches Rad schneller war. Man muss nur anders fahren, damit man die Vorteile der Geometrie benutzen kann.

MMn. ist es wichtiger, dass der Rahmen Platz für den Reifen hat. Falls dein Kind irgendwann moscht, dann wirst du froh sein, dass du nicht 2x die Woche das HR zentrieren musst


----------



## Fotofranke (17. März 2020)

Ich hab kurz in das Video rein geschaut.
Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, wie er mit seinen 1.70m Körpergrösse das Inspired 22 fährt, sollte ich wohl von der 24 Zoll Radgrösse weg kommen und in 20 Zoll bauen. Das macht denke ich für die Kids mehr Sinn. Dann wäre auch bei einer Kettenstrebenlänge von 350mm genug Platz für die Reifen.

Das Inspired 22 hat folgende Geodaten, gegenüber der Minipume:
Radstand: 905mm (50mm länger)
Kettenstrebenläge: 337mm (3 mm kürzer)
Tretlagerhöhe: +15mm (gleich)
Lenkwinkel: 73° (1° steiler)

Inspired gibt das 22 für Fahrer mit einer Körpergrösse von 1.30m bis 1.65m an. Ich denke mit Lenker/Vorbau kann man da viel machen.

Das würde also heissen, dass der Reach vom Inspired 22 um einiges länger ist als der der Minipumpe.......aber er sagt im Video es wäre für ihr sehr gut mit seiner Körpergrösse. Somit denke ich, ich bin auf dem richtigen Weg. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn ich es nicht zu kurz mache, könnte ich es selber auch fahren . Naja zumindest meine Frau, die ist 1.64m gross.

Ich werde mal versuchen "TheUselessTrials" zu kontaktieren. 

Danke dir für deine vielen Inputs.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Raymond12 (17. März 2020)

Hallo Stefan,
halte uns stille MItleser gerne über dein tolles und ambitioniertes Projekt am laufen. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von Streettrial und kann Dir daher nicht wirklich helfen.

Beste Grüße und viel Erfolg!


----------



## fexbru (17. März 2020)

@UselessTrials müsste doch der richtige Account sein oder?


----------



## Raymond12 (17. März 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> @UselessTrials müsste doch der richtige Account sein oder?


Jup!


----------



## Fotofranke (17. März 2020)

Also ich bin mit @UselessTrials am schreiben via Instagram. Gerade bau ich auf Basis der vorhanden Daten das Inspired Flow 20" nach. Was gar nicht so einfach ist, da das Ganze mit einem Stack von 565mm angegeben wird. Das sieht dann etwas komisch aus und würde ein extrem langes Steuerrohr voraussetzten. Wofür dann der Gabelschaft der 20" Gabel zu kurz wäre . Ich bin da also noch dran.

Ziel ist, glaube ich: Ein Bike von der Grösse her zwischen dem Inspired Flow 20" und Flow 22" zu bauen mit 20" Zoll Rädern. An dem Bike würde ich die Kettenstreben ein bisschen länger machen das es etwas Pumptracktauglicher wird. Über die geeignete Übersetzung müsste man noch diskutieren. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall für alles offen und froh für eure Inputs.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Fotofranke (19. März 2020)

Ok, ich glaube ich bin der Lösung ein Stück näher........
Inspired gibt die Geometrie wie folgt an:

*Geometry*

Wheelbase: 850mm
Chainstay length: 320mm
BB Rise: +15mm
Head Angle: 73˚
Centre of BB to centre top of head tube:  565mm

Eigentlich müsste man nur richtig lesen!!!!!!!!!!  Centre of BB to centre top of head tube ist *nicht* der Stack, sondern die direkt gemessene Linie von Tretlager zu Zentrum Oberkante Steuerrohr. Dann ergibt sich auch eine einigermassen sinnvolle Geometrie. 
Es gibt natürlich verschiedene Möglichkeiten, jedoch könnten die Werte dann so aussehen.

Reach: 342mm
Stack: 450mm
Centre of BB to centre top of head tube: 565mm

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Fotofranke (20. März 2020)

@UselessTrials hat sein Inspired 22 jetzt mal vermessen und mir die Daten zukommen lassen. Daraufhin habe ich das Rad nun nochmals verändert. Meine Version liegt von der der Länge des Hauptrahmens her jetzt zwischen dem Inspired 20 und dem Inspired 22. Die Kettenstreben sind jedoch näher am Inspired 22, da das bike im Pumptrack auch funktionieren soll.
Der Wert "Centre of BB to centre top of head tube" wäre bei mir jetzt 587mm.

Was haltet ihr davon???









Gruss Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotofranke (21. März 2020)

@la bourde Kettenstreben noch länger machen???


----------



## la bourde (21. März 2020)

Hi Stefan,


ne, ich denke es passt. Wie gesagt, auch mit kürzen Kettenstreben wäre das Rad für Pumptrack ziemlich geeignet. Längere Kettenstreben wären eher wenn man das optimale Rad haben möchte. Das heisst auch nicht unbedingt, dass es für einen Anfänger einfacher zu fahren ist.


----------



## hirslferdl (29. März 2020)

Zur Kurbel / Tretlagerhöhe:
Die meisten Kinderrädern auf dem Markt haben viel zu lange Kurbeln wodurch sich sehr hohe Tretlanger ergeben. Wenn 140er Knirps mit 160er Kurbeln fährt, sieht das aus wie Affe-auf-dem-Schleifstein und fühlt sich bestimmt auch so an.

Was ich über die letzten Jahre bei normalen Beinlängen ausprobiert habe:
Körpergröße -> Kurbellänge
135 cm -> 130 mm
145 cm -> 140 mm (145mm war zu lang)
150 cm -> 145 mm
155 cm -> 152 mm

Lieber zu kurz als zu lang.

Anhand Kurbellänge, Q-faktor und Pedalbreite würde ich dann die (möglichst tiefe) Tretlagerhöhe wählen. Dadurch fällt dem Kind das Anfahren und Absteigen leichter. Kettenblattfreiheit im Gelände war bei mir bisher unwichtig weil dafür die Kraft fehlte.

Kinderkurbeln, die ich verbaut habe:

https://www.vpace.de/produkt/max-kinderkurbel  (1x, für 10s/11s Kette, kleiner Q-Faktor, hochwertig)
"Suntour Kurbelgarnitur XCT JR T202" (nur 152mm, 4-Kant, 3x, für 6s/7s/8s Kette, großer Q-Faktor, billig)
Vpace hat auch sehr gelungene Kinder-MTBs. Das Max26, das bei mir seit 3 Jahren auf Waldautobahnen und einfachen Trails im Einsatz ist, hat den Fahrerinnen bisher viel Spaß bereitet.


----------



## Fotofranke (30. März 2020)

hirslferdl schrieb:


> Zur Kurbel / Tretlagerhöhe:
> Die meisten Kinderrädern auf dem Markt haben viel zu lange Kurbeln wodurch sich sehr hohe Tretlanger ergeben. Wenn 140er Knirps mit 160er Kurbeln fährt, sieht das aus wie Affe-auf-dem-Schleifstein und fühlt sich bestimmt auch so an.
> 
> Was ich über die letzten Jahre bei normalen Beinlängen ausprobiert habe:
> ...



Hallo,
vielen Dank, dass du deine Erfahrungen hier einbringst.
Das ist auf jeden Fall zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Rommos (31. März 2020)

Da bin ich gleich wieder mit dabei ??


----------



## Fotofranke (6. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
also Geometrie steht soweit. Ich habe nur noch ganz geringfügige Änderungen gemacht und die Zeichnung auf die Durchmesser der Rohre angepasst.





Das wäre der Rohrsatz.
35er Columbus Zona Unterrohr butted
31.7er Columbus Oberrohr durchgängig 0.8
Columbus Zona Sitzrohr external butted für 31.6er Sattelstütze
Dedaccai Kettenstreben
Dedaccai Sitzstreben
Ausfallenden von Reset Racing
46er Dedaccai Steuerrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotofranke (27. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
seit April ist viel Zeit vergangen, aber pünktlich zu Weihnachten ist das Bike nun fertig geworden. Zwar noch ohne Farbe, aber es fährt. 

















Ich danke euch für eure Inputs zur Geometrie und wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Bleibt gesund.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Raymond12 (27. Dezember 2020)

Wow, dein Sohn kann sich glücklich schätzen so einen Pa zu haben.


----------



## DocLumpi (27. Dezember 2020)

Cool geworden 👍
@Fotofranke Ist das kurze Rohr/Gusset beim Steuerrohr vorne nötig ?
Bzw. wäre das durch ein gebogenes Unterrohr vermeidbar gewesen ?


----------



## Fotofranke (27. Dezember 2020)

DocLumpi schrieb:


> Cool geworden 👍
> @Fotofranke Ist das kurze Rohr/Gusset beim Steuerrohr vorne nötig ?
> Bzw. wäre das durch ein gebogenes Unterrohr vermeidbar gewesen ?



Von meinem Gefühl her braucht es da was. Es sieht schon ziemlich wuchtig aus, aber da das Bike mit den Kids mit wachsen soll, bzw. mit anderem Vorbau und Lenker auch von einem Erwachsenen gefahren werden kann, wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen. 
Ob ein gebogenes Rohr gereicht hätte ist eine gute Frage, die sich aber bei mir erübrigt, da ich im Moment keinen Biegeapparat habe um dünnwandiges Rohr vernünftig zu biegen. 

Gruss Stefan


----------



## ecols (4. Januar 2021)

Hallo @Fotofranke 
Super Bike hast du da gebaut. Einen einzigen Input hab ich den du dir mal überlegen kannst: Der Spank Lenker sieht für Trial seehr Flach aus, vielleicht würde da ein Modell mit etwas mehr Kröpfung besser passen? Die Schultern der kleinen sind ja noch nicht so breit und dann werden die Handgelenke nicht so stark abgeknickt.


----------

